# Regards from Scotland



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to The Horseforum Clyde.

I use to have a Clydesdale cross Thoroughbred about 11 years ago. He was a lovely gentle giant. I sold him as a 4yr old and he was 17.2hh then. He's a Police Horse in Yorkshire now.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya clyde, welcome to the forum

i love clydesdales too. would love to own one one day


----------

